
Phonetic crossword – all the answers must be written in the IPA [pdf] - homarp
http://rtmccoy.com/crosswords/changing_places_xword.pdf
======
homarp
solution:
[http://rtmccoy.com/crosswords/changing_places_answers.pdf](http://rtmccoy.com/crosswords/changing_places_answers.pdf)

